# Ableton Live Input ?



## magzel (20. September 2003)

Hallo ! Wie kann ich das Signal welches ich in Live schleifen will, und welches auch im Input Bus von Live angezeigt wird, mit Effekten belegen bzw. es überhaupt in den Sequenzer bekommen ? Danke


----------



## Angelizer (11. Oktober 2004)

Hi Du :-D

Habe Deinen Beitrag im Forum gelesen, und hoffe Ich kann Dir helfen..

Also erstmal beim Input, Live in anwählen..
oben auf Aufnahme, für entweder 'nen Live Clip, den du dan aus der Spur rauskopieren kannst, und in der Sequencer-Ansicht reinkopierst, oder Du nimmst gleich im jeweiligen Track, bei Sequencer-Ansicht auf ;-)..

Effekte, holst Du ganz links oben, wo man das kleine Ableton Zeichen, in einer Liste von Symbolen wiederfindet, soll heißen, da sind alle Devices aufgelistet, die zum Programm selbst gehören, natürlich kannst Du aber auch VST-Plugins verwenden,..

Ich hoffe Ich konnte Dir irgendwie helfen..

Falls noch Fragen offen sind, dann melde Dich bitte an access-synthicate@digital-filestore.de ..
oder meine Hauptadresse : Promised_Eden@gmx.de ..

Würde mich auch so freuen , von dir zu hören..

In diesem Sinne viel Erfolg.. und Spaß mit Ableton..;-)


----------

